# Fully Loaded Shelby + Lots of extras!



## Jesse McCauley (May 6, 2014)

Got lucky today, I bought a bike from a guy and followed the trail to his garage where I ended up buying quite the haul. 
The top three accessories and the really clean Shelby badged as a local Fox from Richmond, VA. 

I'll get a better picture of this bike tomorrow, any ideas on the accessories are welcomed, stock info etc.

Jesse


----------



## Jesse McCauley (May 6, 2014)

*Selling and Trading*

I'm going to sort through things a bit more, get some good photos, and post to the sell-trade section. 

I would love to know what sort of Shelby this is underneath the fenders and rack. Also wondering if the light on the front is original? 

I can't find any makers information on the other dual light either, any ideas on maker? 

How about that turn signal, any bike that would have had that stock? 

Thanks everybody! I'll get a round of good pictures tomorrow of the Shelby.


----------



## bike (May 7, 2014)

*Shelby*

very cool very rare!


----------



## bricycle (May 7, 2014)

Horn is Delta, vintage 1947 ish (had one)


----------



## stoney (May 7, 2014)

Nice find, I would be happy just finding the loose parts.


----------



## Freqman1 (May 7, 2014)

I know of at least a few people looking for a set of Delta Siver Rays. Hell I might be interested! V/r Shawn


----------



## JAF/CO (May 7, 2014)

Jesse
Am interested in girls shelby
If you have a price let me know
Thanks Jim.  Jaf


----------



## Wayne Adam (May 7, 2014)

*Lights*

He Jesse,
  I really could use those Dual Silver Rays for my '37 Roadmaster.
 Let me know.
 Thanks...............Wayne


----------



## bricycle (May 7, 2014)

Wayne would be a great customer, loyal too!


----------



## Jesse McCauley (May 7, 2014)

*Psa*

Just wanted to let everyone know that shortly after taking some good photos of the bike (which I'll post shortly) for posterity, it found a new home. 
I had a dream I would keep it myself but it found a good home and I couldn't afford to turn down the local offer w/out shipping and the inevitability that it looks "good from far, far from good". 

Sorry to the many guys and gals that really wanted this bike, I know they don't come around often but if it makes you feel at all more optimistic I am scouring the under-appreciated parts of Richmond every day for more treasure.

Another consolation, I have some really nice fresh-to-market accessories and components I'm about to put up for sale so I may still have something you need to finish a project.


----------



## fordmike65 (May 7, 2014)

Dangit! Oh well...Hope she stays together & isn't raped of her niceties


----------



## Wayne Adam (May 7, 2014)

*Thanks Brian*



bricycle said:


> Wayne would be a great customer, loyal too!




Thanks Bri !.................Wayne


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (May 7, 2014)

Nice bike and find  plus those parts  are a bonus as well!!


----------



## Jesse McCauley (May 7, 2014)

*1940-41 Shelby Rowlett's Fox Deluxe*

I did ensure the bike went to a good home, I didn't want to part it out and I didn't want to see it parted. 
It was badged here in Richmond and it stayed here for 75 years and I didn't want to be the one to send it away. 
Here are some better pictures anyway, it is a beautiful machine.


----------



## fordmike65 (May 7, 2014)

Thanks for the great pics. Glad it will be taken care of. What a beaut!


----------

